# Swarm



## kbsmith (Jun 28, 2015)

A swarm of bees that do not sting.
I am a walrus with a reed that whistles in the wind,
Writing words to wallow in, which lay across the sea. 
What does it mean, what does Ido mea to be me?
I am that I am, saith the Lord. The fishes in the sea, my mind.
Just a swarm of bees.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 28, 2015)

kbsmith said:


> A swarm of bees that do not sting.
> {I am a walrus with a reed that whistles in the wind,}Nice imagery!
> [[[[Writing words to wallow in,]] which lay across the sea. [[[[ Fabulous line! ]]
> What does it mean,** what does Ido mea to be me?** Not sure about this line*
> ...






A really unique start for a fabulous poem! I would  love to see a little bit more structure to the line breaks... Thank you for sharing... Peace..


----------



## kbsmith (Jun 28, 2015)

A swarm of bees that do not sting.
I am a walrus with a reed that whistles in the wind,
Writing words to wallow in, 
Laid deeply all across the sea. 

A choatic buzz of words like wings that dance the breeze
frantically searching for nectar
guarding the honey I have

What does it mean to, 
what do I do to be me?
I am that I am, saith the Lord:
The fishes in the sea, my mind.
Just a swarm of bees.


----------



## escorial (Jun 28, 2015)

recently dada poetry seems to inspire sum....i guess only the poet may understand the poem and leave most with the experience....


----------



## kbsmith (Jun 28, 2015)

In this case I don't know what he's trying to say. 

He likes to type sometimes so we let him


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 28, 2015)

Better chain him back up to the ceiling fan - he's beginning to make sense 

Great poetry, K, especially the second edition. Is there more?


----------



## kbsmith (Jun 29, 2015)

A swarm of bees that do not sting.
I am a walrus with a reed that whistles in the wind,
Writing words to wallow in, 
Laid deeply all across the sea. 

A choatic buzz of thoughts like wings
that dance 
the breeze
frantically searching for nectar
guarding the honey I have

A billion bitter bodies that sing
and mourn
their size
Desperately wishing to grow
grateful, still, for flight

A swarm of bees that do not sting.
I am a poison toad that spits a vile concoction,
speaking words that make no sense,
shallow to the knees.

A swarm of bees that do not sting
a walrus in its wallowing, a toad 
What does it mean to, 
what do I do to be me?
I am that I am, saith the Lord:
The fishes in the sea, 
my mind.
Just a swarm of bees.


----------



## QDOS (Jun 29, 2015)

I see a Lewis Carroll connection with the walrus, and a writers need to express, the buzz of irrational thoughts and trying to make sense of it all. Enjoyed your third rendition more structured.

QDOs


----------



## inkwellness (Jul 1, 2015)

A swarm of bees that do not sting is a most interesting proposition. Are they going against their purpose? Makes me wonder. I like it.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 1, 2015)

inkwellness said:


> A swarm of bees that do not sting is a most interesting proposition. Are they going against their purpose? Makes me wonder. I like it.



In Iceland near the lakes there are midges that do not bite but only tickle -- in their hundreds -- which is almost as bad. This may seem contrary to purpose but they are fresh water midges collecting salt from sweat. Bees that sting die -- an ultimate act to be avoided.



QDOS said:


> I see a Lewis Carroll connection with the walrus, and a writers need to express, the buzz of irrational thoughts and trying to make sense of it all. Enjoyed your third rendition more structured.
> 
> QDOs



My take on it as well. There's also some indication of dissatisfaction with the result, probably unjustified, but there's a paradox there.


----------



## CoercedAntiHero (Jul 7, 2015)

"What does it mean?"- the poet

"shoot I don't know, just a swarm of bees man" - me


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 7, 2015)

escorial said:


> recently dada poetry seems to inspire sum....i guess only the poet may understand the poem and leave most with the experience....



Whats dada poetry?

Is there a more safisticated word to describe it?

By the way OP.. this is great poem！My style. It's an interesting combination of words that breaks free from the everyday patterns.


----------

